# “View my posts” facility-how do I instantly find my posts/threads on this forum?



## night cycler (8 Nov 2015)

On other forums I’ve seen an option/facility whereby I can quickly go straight to all the posts I’ve made, or threads I’ve started. I cannot locate such an option on here. Does this forum have such a facility, and if so where is it located?


----------



## DaveReading (8 Nov 2015)

Click on your name (top right) and choose Your Content.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2015)

Another way of doing it: use the search function, put your user name in the "Posted by Member" box and search on that only.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2015)

Profile page gives you the chance to find all threads started by you.


----------



## Markymark (8 Nov 2015)

When creating a thread tiu can add it to your watch list so you get an alert every time anyone posts on it.


----------

